# Problemas Terminal transparente

## kryta

Hola,

Tengo una duda   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Todas las ventanas del escritorio xfce4, iban a golpes al redimensionarlas, googleando encontré está orden  *Quote:*   

> nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1

  que me solucionó el tema en todas las ventanas menos en el terminal. 

Volví a buscar y para solucionar el tema del terminal encontré otra orden que me soluciona el tema en el terminal pero me quedo sin transparencia.

la orden es lanzar terminal con la variable XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 es decir  *Quote:*   

> XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 Terminal

 .

Alguien sabe como puedo tener transpariencia con esa variable a 1??

Gracias por todo!

----------

## kryta

Me parece que el problema viene con el xfce y el terminal.

a alguien le pasa algo parecido?

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *kryta wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo una duda   
> 
> Todas las ventanas del escritorio xfce4, iban a golpes al redimensionarlas, googleando encontré está orden  *Quote:*   nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1  que me solucionó el tema en todas las ventanas menos en el terminal. 
> ...

 

No puedes. Precisamente el propósito de dicha variable es decirle al servidor que ignore el canal alfa de las ventanas. En otras palabras, desactiva las transparencias. La susodicha variable, no obstante, se usa para prevenir errores en aplicaciones que tratan de usar el canal alfa de forma errónea, y no para solucionar problemas de rendimiento. Que mejore el rendimiento es tan solo un efecto colateral del hecho de no usar el efecto de transparencia.

El problema, usualmente, va a estar en tu driver de video. Siempre puedes usar transparencias falsas para el terminal si de verdad no puedes vivir sin dicho efecto.

http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/RELNOTES5.html

----------

## kryta

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *kryta wrote:*   Hola,
> 
> Tengo una duda   
> 
> Todas las ventanas del escritorio xfce4, iban a golpes al redimensionarlas, googleando encontré está orden  *Quote:*   nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1  que me solucionó el tema en todas las ventanas menos en el terminal. 
> ...

 

Gracias i92guboj,

Creo que el problema está con los drivers, ahora mismo me he instalado los últimos de nvidia y se nota un poco la mejora, pero ni de lejos la soltura que tiene ubuntu con los mismos drivers.

He comparado la configuración de ubuntu con la de gentoo pero no encuentro cómo hacer que tengan el mismo rendimiento.

Alguna sugerencia?

No se que más tocar!!

----------

